# Big job for tomorrow!



## swagler85 (Feb 8, 2013)

Got a big one to take down tomorrow, should be good times!


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow! That looks like fun....or something close to it. Do you have a bucket truck? _*PICTURES OF ALL STAGES OR THE TAKEDOWN PLEASE!  *_


----------



## ScotO (Feb 8, 2013)

If you were closer, I'd help you out.  I likes 'dem technical jobs......


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 8, 2013)

gona use a crane on this one


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 8, 2013)

Silver Maple?


----------



## osagebow (Feb 8, 2013)

Good luck - that shed looks nervous!


----------



## schlot (Feb 8, 2013)

Impressive! Best of luck with it.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 8, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> Got a big one to take down tomorrow, should be good times!
> View attachment 92781


 
So the question is are you buying the garage or Shed first  Just kidding looks like a beast though.

Pete


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow!  As Ralphie said, please take and post pics!


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> Silver Maple?


Yes


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 8, 2013)

Will take all the pics I can


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn. I have to work tomorrow (and Sunday) or else I would have come out for that one. 

Thats a good sized tree!!


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks good Swag......hope you don't get no surprizes from the yard bird.


----------



## claybe (Feb 8, 2013)

Are you an arborist or are you doing this for free???  Do you have insurance?!?


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 9, 2013)

Oooo, dat's a buncha wood right there...


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 9, 2013)

claybe said:


> Are you an arborist or are you doing this for free??? Do you have insurance?!?


This is a favor for a friend its free. Im not an arborist, just helping a man out. As big as it is there really Isnt much it can fall on from where it is. the shed is in the red zone but trying to miss that.


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 9, 2013)

Just like American Idol, we'd like to see the "results" show.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 9, 2013)

Still looks nasty. Have fun though!


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 9, 2013)

First half went well today. Then an accident with a branch and the crane. The man that asked me to help and who was coordinating the job was severely hurt by a large branch. A hook on the crane let go when the branch spun. Prayers appreciated, his name is Tim.


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 9, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> First half went well today. Then an accident with a branch and the crane. The man that asked me to help and who was coordinating the job was severely hurt by a large branch. A hook on the crane let go when the branch spun. Prayers appreciated, his name is Tim.


 
That is not what I expected to see when I saw you had just posted. Prayers from this member going up now.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 9, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> First half went well today. Then an accident with a branch and the crane. The man that asked me to help and who was coordinating the job was severely hurt by a large branch. A hook on the crane let go when the branch spun. Prayers appreciated, his name is Tim.


Prayers going out swags.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 9, 2013)

That's bad.  Really hate to hear that.  Hope he will be OK.  Prayers.  We just talked about this kind of thing on a thread last week, and that we all need to be careful every time we cut.  And it still happens.....dang


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 9, 2013)

Prayers sent out ! Hope he is ok.

Pete


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 9, 2013)

Thoughts and Prayers from our family as well.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 9, 2013)

Prayers on the way.
Equipment failures happen fast  & no ones fault. Accidents.


----------



## milleo (Feb 9, 2013)

Prayers from Maine, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Feb 9, 2013)

Sad news, makes me stop and think about the risks i have taken, may times without knowing - and I got away with it.  This is a warning to all, don't exceed your limits...not say this is the case here, but I know I have done so.


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 9, 2013)

Worst part is he is the most careful person I could ever work with. Checks and rechecks everything before doing and looking at every angle. Very hard day today.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 9, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> Worst part is he is the most careful person I could ever work with. Checks and rechecks everything before doing and looking at every angle. Very hard day today.


Really sorry Swag.  I know what you mean.  I have always felt like I was one of the most careful people in the world, and have tried to look out for a bunch of firefighters for 34 years.  Then about a year and half ago, I had an accident that could have killed me.  Thought I was being careful, but I let my guard down for just a minute and it got me.  Hope he will be OK.


----------



## jdp1152 (Feb 9, 2013)

Best wishes to your friend swaggler


----------



## ScotO (Feb 9, 2013)

Swags, he and his family are in my thoughts and prayers.  It's terrible to hear of this tradgedy, and it always seems to happen to the most careful and responsible people, which really is proof that it can happen to anybody.
So sorry to hear this happened, keep us posted on your friend.  Stay positive and God Bless.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 10, 2013)

Sean, please keep us posted on this and we'll keep sending prayers.


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 10, 2013)

Moment of silence and prayers for your friend.  I am truly sorry to hear this and hope he is well soon.


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well the update is he is doing good considering how bad he was hit. The piece that hit him was a 16"-18" piece that came down from about 30'-40', was about 30 foot of the tree that came down. The piece let go before he was able to get out of the way and it hit and pinned him to the ground. We had to cut the log above to free him. Injuries were multiple fractures to his skull, neck, 10 fractures in his back, ankle, shoulder and most of the his ribs. Two punctured lungs and head trauma. The brain was the biggest concern, today we were told from the neuro surgeon that his brain activity was good and not much damage from what he could  see. The swelling also went down from yesterday. Overall his condition is good considering what could have happened. To be honest I thought he was dead when I ran over to him. He will have a long road to recovery but his outlook is good at this point. I believe very much that prayer brought him through this and many more will be needed. 

Also on another note his saw was badly damaged in the fall. I will be asking his kids if I can take the saw and rebuild it for him. It's an 026 Stihl. So I will be looking for parts for that, just from what I picked up I know it will be needing all new plastics and top handle.  Will be looking here for some advise if I dig into the repair.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 10, 2013)

Glad to hear that this story has a relatively good ending . . .

And also . . . by your actions Swaggler I can tell you are truly a good man. Keep up the good faith.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 10, 2013)

Swags:
Thanks for the "good outlook"  update


----------



## HDRock (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow ,I am sorry to here this, I hope all other updates are positive


----------



## ScotO (Feb 10, 2013)

Continued prayers for him.  Sounds like some encouraging news considering the unbelieveable injuries he endured.  Anything we can do to help Swags, you let us know.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 10, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Continued prayers for him.  Sounds like some encouraging news considering the unbelieveable injuries he endured.  Anything we can do to help Swags, you let us know.



I recently rebuilt my 260. I have a stock Cylinder and Piston (needs rings) and a stock carb. Unless its purely cosmetic damage? 

Power of prayer is amazing. I hope he recovers quickly and has no ailments. Keep us updated and is there a "Benefit" planned for him? (I know its early?)


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 10, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I recently rebuilt my 260. I have a stock Cylinder and Piston (needs rings) and a stock carb. Unless its purely cosmetic damage?
> 
> Power of prayer is amazing. I hope he recovers quickly and has no ailments. Keep us updated and is there a "Benefit" planned for him? (I know its early?)


Thanks Dex, benefit has been talked about and will likely happen. He is a contractor so will likely be off work for many months. I will let you know if there is one. I am pretty confident our local stihl dealer would give a saw for a benefit auction. He is a regular in there and actually just picked up a 460 to get at the base of that tree that we worked on.


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't imagine what he is going through right now. I just can't get the image of that tree coming down out of my head. I talked to the crane operator today and he said the same thing. He couldn't sleep either, just kept having that picture pop back in his head.


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Feb 10, 2013)

Man, just checked in and read this Swag...prayers sent from Oregon for a speedy and FULL recovery.


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 10, 2013)

Have lifted him up in prayers several times and will continue to do so. It is good to hear some relatively good news on his prognosis.


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 10, 2013)

This is the butt end of what hit him, the cutoff in the middle is what we cut off him.


----------



## jdp1152 (Feb 10, 2013)

Best wishes to your friend for continued improvement.




Reading this makes me only want to cut up trees on the ground.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 10, 2013)

Swags, I am so glad to hear he is still alive.  This is bringing back bad memories for me.  My heart breaks for him.  I remember to well the pain and agony of severe injuries, and he has more than I had.  It will be a long, tough, painful recovery and I wish him the best.  Life can sure change in a heartbeat.  Prayers will continue.  Keep reminding us because he will need them for some time.


----------



## weatherguy (Feb 11, 2013)

Best wishes to your friend Swag, sounds like he got lucky, Ive known of two similar accidents and the outcome wasnt as fortunate.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Swag. Keep in mind that you were helping him out on a job and that you helped him in his time of need when he was injured. You are a good man and friend. He will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Jags (Feb 11, 2013)

Swags - all the best to your friend and his family.  Good news can happen in little bits and pieces.  Each one is a step forward.  He will have a tough road in front of him, but the human body is pretty amazing.  Keep an eye out for him, but also keep an eye out for those that are taking care of him. (and from what I take away from your posts, you do truly care).

I was the caretaker for my GF when she was in a horrible accident (4 broken vert. scapula, multiple ribs, sternum) and was in a halo for 4 months. All but immobile.  It takes a toll on those around the injured person too.


----------



## lukem (Feb 11, 2013)

As sad as this news is to hear I'm glad you posted it.  Accidents can happen to anyone at any time.  Let this be a reminder to all of us to keep safety top of mind on every outing.  Being careful is not the same as being safe (not saying he wasn't both).

I hope your friend has a solid recovery.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 11, 2013)

This had to also be really difficult for Fire Chief Steve after what he went through last year. He knows first hand what the recovery is like and this guy got hurt much more than Steve.

Please do keep us posted Sean.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 11, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> I can't imagine what he is going through right now. I just can't get the image of that tree coming down out of my head. I talked to the crane operator today and he said the same thing. He couldn't sleep either, just kept having that picture pop back in his head.


It will go through Tim's head too.  It is a hard thing to shake.  Especially when you are a very safe minded, careful person as he is.  You blame yourself, beat up on yours self, over and over again.  You keep asking yourself how could I have let my guard down, how could I have let this happen?    Time heals, but slowly, and seldom completely.  This will be with him in one form or another for the rest of his life, and all of you who were there that day.   Just saying this so maybe as he recovers you can help him and each other get through it.  Prayers for all of you.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 11, 2013)

I was surprised to see this thread turn so quickly to a tragic accident.  We send our thoughts to you all and we hope your friend has a good recovery.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Feb 11, 2013)

Prayers sent! Hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 11, 2013)

Got the 026 today, my cousin brought it over for my to fix. Looks like it held together pretty good, will need all new plastics. Most of those are broke, and the bar is bent. Air filter housing is broken too, but I pulled on it one time to see if it would start and it felt great. It started to turn over, I left it at until I can get into it a little more. I'm really looking forward to this project, will make me feel a lot better. Also looking forward to one day getting to cut with him again. Will be a long time from now but Lord willing that day will come.


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 11, 2013)

Update from Chad: "Dad is now completely off the sedative today. Would be off the ventilator if surgery wasn't scheduled for Wed and Thur. 
Wed is going to be a tracheotomy and a feeding tube so they can operate on his jaw on Thurs. screws and plates and it will be wired shut.
Thanks again for all your prayers."

He is definitely aware of things today. When you talk to him he opens his eyes, and will squeeze your hand or nod his head. Such a blessing to feel him responding. Keep praying! He has surgeries ahead and I'm sure has lots of pain. Thank you all!


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 11, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> Update from Chad: "Dad is now completely off the sedative today. Would be off the ventilator if surgery wasn't scheduled for Wed and Thur.
> Wed is going to be a tracheotomy and a feeding tube so they can operate on his jaw on Thurs. screws and plates and it will be wired shut.
> Thanks again for all your prayers."
> 
> He is definitely aware of things today. When you talk to him he opens his eyes, and will squeeze your hand or nod his head. Such a blessing to feel him responding. Keep praying! He has surgeries ahead and I'm sure has lots of pain. Thank you all!


 
Thanks for the update Swag keep'em comin...I just mentioned him and his family in the dinner prayer tonight.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 11, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> Update from Chad: "Dad is now completely off the sedative today. Would be off the ventilator if surgery wasn't scheduled for Wed and Thur.
> Wed is going to be a tracheotomy and a feeding tube so they can operate on his jaw on Thurs. screws and plates and it will be wired shut.
> Thanks again for all your prayers."
> 
> He is definitely aware of things today. When you talk to him he opens his eyes, and will squeeze your hand or nod his head. Such a blessing to feel him responding. Keep praying! He has surgeries ahead and I'm sure has lots of pain. Thank you all!


Praise the Lord!  That is awesome news, Swags.....simply AWESOME!


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 11, 2013)

Good news.  Tough, but good.  Prayers again.


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 11, 2013)

Locust Post said:


> Thanks for the update Swag keep'em comin...I just mentioned him and his family in the dinner prayer tonight.


Thanks I know they help so very much appreciate it


----------



## rdust (Feb 11, 2013)

Crazy stuff!  I wish him a speedy recovery.  As bad as the injuries sound it could have gone even worse. 

Was he on the ground when he got hit or was he on the ladder doing the cutting?


----------



## Redlegs (Feb 11, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Redlegs (Feb 11, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Equipment failures happen fast & no ones fault. Accidents.​


 
+1
It happens.  Even to the best of us.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 11, 2013)

Another positive update!   
Proof prayers help!

Thanks Sean (Swags)


----------



## Standingdead (Feb 12, 2013)

My wife and I are praying that all involved quickly heal. I admire your response. God bless you and your friend.


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 12, 2013)

rdust said:


> Crazy stuff!  I wish him a speedy recovery.  As bad as the injuries sound it could have gone even worse.
> 
> Was he on the ground when he got hit or was he on the ladder doing the cutting?


He was on the ladder on the way down almost on the ground.


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 14, 2013)

Update on Tim, had jaw surgery today. That's the only surgery that had to be done. Doc said his jaw was pulverized and the worst he had seen. Took 8 hours to put back together. Other than that he is recovering well, swelling is going down. They put a traic in his neck for the ventilator, and a feeding tube in his stomach. Now the very long healing road lie ahead. He is on very heavy doses of pain meds, can't imagine the pain he is experiencing.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Swags
Must be one tough SOB!
Better hurry with the saw, he may be wanting to use it sooner than you think 
Prayers


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank God that is the only surgery and he made it through. Prayers from here Swag.


----------



## chvymn99 (Feb 14, 2013)

I dont know what to say, beside ours prayers are with him and his family as they go through this process. God bless for a speedy recovery.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 14, 2013)

As bad as it is, thank God he is going to recover. I hate to ask, but what about his back? What are they doing for that. As I remember, he had several fractures?


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 15, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> As bad as it is, thank God he is going to recover. I hate to ask, but what about his back? What are they doing for that. As I remember, he had several fractures?


The fractures in his back are said to heal on their own. He will be wearing some kind of back brace to keep his back straight though. Docs said his muscular build saved his broken bones from moving during the accident.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 15, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> The fractures in his back are said to heal on their own. He will be wearing some kind of back brace to keep his back straight though. Docs said his muscular build saved his broken bones from moving during the accident.


OK, that is what I wondered.  When I broke my back the doctor said the same thing.  Said if it weren't for my build and stature, I might have been paralyzed.  Also told me that if not for that I would have had to have surgery, and he would have glued, screwed and pinned 7 of my vertebrae. 

I will tell you though that healing fractured vertebrae in a brace is long and painful.  My family will continue to keep him in our prayers.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 15, 2013)

Steve, I really hope this man  is as tough as you are. Even with that, he has a long road to recovery.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 15, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Steve, I really hope this man is as tough as you are. Even with that, he has a long road to recovery.


Thanks Dennis.  I don't no how tough I am, but I think he is pretty tough. He has made it this far.  Hopefully our thoughts and prayers will ease his pain and speed his recovery.


----------



## nate379 (Feb 15, 2013)

No, not true. There is ALWAYS someone (or several someones) at fault, just not always easy (or possible) to figure out who.



bogydave said:


> Prayers on the way.
> Equipment failures happen fast & no ones fault. Accidents.


 
Edit:

Just wanted to ad, I mean no disrespect to anyone or the sitatution by saying the above. Just have been involved in crash or accident investigations and there is always a "cause and effect" that led to what happened.  Could be that the company that built the crane used the wrong metals for the hook, too much weight lifted on it at some point and it was weak, etc, etc, etc.

No matter how much ORM training and common sense is used parts fail and crap happens.

I certainly hope everything works out.


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 15, 2013)

nate379 said:


> No, not true.  There is ALWAYS someone at fault, just not always easy (or possible) to figure out who.


That's true, in a case like this it was a combination of everyone involved. If any one person there had done one thing just a little different there may have been a different outcome. But "what ifs" don't help what happened. Just need to learn from what happened and not allow something like that to happen again.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't care how carefull you are, and how much you try to be safe. It is still possible to have an accident. That is why they are called accidents. Hope your friend heals well Swag. Thankfully we have good hospitals and medicine.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 23, 2013)

Swag,

Any update on your uncle? Assume it was the same guy you and your 20 man crew were splitting the wood for recently and thought I read in that thread that it was your uncle that you were doing it for.

Hope everything is going as well as possible for him and kudos to everybody involved in getting those 5 cords split. Good to see a horrible story turning out to be a positive one.

I've been following this thread since it started and have been paying attention to the medical updates too. Just didn't know what to say until now, and still do not know if this is even PC or enough.


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 23, 2013)

He's doing really well, he even remembers the accident  .  They had him out of his bed and in a chair for a while yesterday. Very aware of what's going on and alert. He is great mentally, can't talk with his mouth wired shut and a tube in his throat though. He writes out questions and answers on paper. Asks about how his sons baseball team is doing, and what is going on. He should be moved into rehab and out of ICU next week. Also he had another grand baby yesterday, his daughter had her 3rd baby.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 23, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> He's doing really well, he even remembers the accident  . They had him out of his bed and in a chair for a while yesterday. Very aware of what's going on and alert. He is great mentally, can't talk with his mouth wired shut and a tube in his throat though. He writes out questions and answers on paper. Asks about how his sons baseball team is doing, and what is going on. He should be moved into rehab and out of ICU next week. Also he had another grand baby yesterday, his daughter had her 3rd baby.


 
Awesome news indeed. Sucks he missed the birth of the 3rd grandkid, but great that he is still breathing and will be able to meet the new addition at some point. Any coincidence that the baby was delivered in the same hospital he is in right now? Sounds like the recovery is going well. Really glad to hear this.


----------



## HDRock (Feb 23, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> He's doing really well, he even remembers the accident  . They had him out of his bed and in a chair for a while yesterday. Very aware of what's going on and alert. He is great mentally, can't talk with his mouth wired shut and a tube in his throat though. He writes out questions and answers on paper. Asks about how his sons baseball team is doing, and what is going on. He should be moved into rehab and out of ICU next week. Also he had another grand baby yesterday, his daughter had her 3rd baby.


 
That's fantastic news,all around, thanks for the update.
You all, hang in there


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 24, 2013)

Great to hear Swag. Glad for your uncle, you, and your family Swag. Keep us posted.


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 24, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Awesome news indeed. Sucks he missed the birth of the 3rd grandkid, but great that he is still breathing and will be able to meet the new addition at some point. Any coincidence that the baby was delivered in the same hospital he is in right now? Sounds like the recovery is going well. Really glad to hear this.


No diff hospital, but very close. He should be able to meet the baby next week when he goes to recovery.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 24, 2013)

Great news all around, buddy......glad he's doing so well.  That could've been a LOT worse of a situation.
Just saw the post on the splitting party you had the other day, just now put 2 and 2 together.  I'll head over there for some comments....


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 24, 2013)

Swag,  How is his pain.  I am really glad he is doing well, but having had serious injuries, I suspect he is still in a lot of pain and will be for many months.  Did they get him in a brace for the broken vertebrae?


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 24, 2013)

No brace yet, he is dealing with an incredible amount of pain now. He is not one to ever show pain, but this he shows very much.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 24, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Swag, How is his pain. I am really glad he is doing well, but having had serious injuries, I suspect he is still in a lot of pain and will be for many months. Did they get him in a brace for the broken vertebrae?


 
I know people that had fewer injuries from a bad car wreck that have had pain all their life. Just looking at the pics from the incident makes me hurt all over and that huge log falling from 20+ feet above never even touched me. I would have to guess that he is going to be feeling the effects of this for quite some time, if not forever. Just hoping that it ends up not being a lot of ever lasting issues, or what are called permanencies. I am glad he lived and that he is healing.


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 24, 2013)

Sound like he is moving in the right direction. Praise God


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 24, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> No brace yet, he is dealing with an incredible amount of pain now. He is not one to ever show pain, but this he shows very much.


 I was afraid of that.  I remember that pain all to well.  I still have a lot, but remembering when it was almost  unbearable makes what I have now, OK.  I have been praying for not only healing and recovery, but relief from that pain.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 24, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> I was afraid of that. I remember that pain all to well. I still have a lot, but remembering when it was almost unbearable makes what I have now, OK. I have been praying for not only healing and recovery, but relief from that pain.


 
Yeah, sometimes we just have to accept that we are going to have pains the rest of our lives. I had lyme disease in September 2009. Actually started on August 30, 2009. Never actually got a positive test result to show it was indeed lyme, but they never figured out what it was. All the symptoms pointed to lyme (e.g., severe arthritis throughout my body, extreme fatigue, fever, terrible night sweats). About the middle of October, one of the 6 different specialists I saw finally decided to start me on doxycyclene (sp.) and within 3 days I was feeling like a new man.

Thing is, I still have residuals. My feet and knees hurt on occasion, and mid last week my feet were really hurting. Comes on a lot worse when I am under stress (e.g., wife went back to work, it is busy season, and I am taking care of the kids a lot more now). Hurt so bad it was painful to walk. I just don't even bother telling my wife or parents anymore because they end up worrying themselves over something we cannot control and that I will just have to live with. It sucks, but it could be a lot worse.


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 28, 2013)

Well he continues to get better, he is being moved from the hospital to a local aultcare for his rehab. Thats only a few minutes from his family and home. His trach in his neck was reduced to a smaller one and he is continually more aware of things. Prayers are being answered!


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 28, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> Well he continues to get better, he is being moved from the hospital to a local aultcare for his rehab. Thats only a few minutes from his family and home. His trach in his neck was reduced to a smaller one and he is continually more aware of things. Prayers are being answered!


 
Thanks for keeping us updated Swag. God is good all the time and all the time God is good.


----------



## milleo (Feb 28, 2013)

Locust Post said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated Swag. God is good all the time and all the time God is good.


More prayers coming....


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 28, 2013)

Sounds good Swag.  Keep updating so we know what he is up against.  I can't wait for a year from now when things are really better, and I think they will be.  Just everyone remember it is a long tough road for Tim.  Everyday is a struggle, sometimes 10 minutes at a time.  It "ain't" easy.


----------



## swagler85 (Mar 1, 2013)

Got his saw put back together and running!


----------



## milleo (Mar 1, 2013)

Sweet! Best to your uncle.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 1, 2013)

Air Force?


----------



## swagler85 (Mar 1, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Air Force?


If you looking at the sweatshirt it is a Tenpoint logo. Tenpoint crossbow manufactures, company I used to work for.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 1, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> If you looking at the sweatshirt it is a Tenpoint logo. Tenpoint crossbow manufactures, company I used to work for.


 
I guess I need to change out my contacts, looked like an Air Force logo.


----------



## swagler85 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well,Tim has made it a long ways. He is now able to get around on his own and is eating on his own now too! He is still in rehab but can leave and go home for up to 12 hours at a time. He got to go to his sons college baseball game today. Should hopefully be home next week. We will be having a benefit dinner for him this weekend so hopefully he will make it to that as well.


----------



## westkywood (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow. I'm gettn in here late. I was white knuckled reading your posts Swaggler. Could have been so much worst. Best of luck to all involved.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the update ,I was wondering how it was going with Tim.
It's great to see things are getting better but, it takes time to recover from injuries that severe ,time he has now because he survived.
Pass this along:  Keep up the fight Tim we are rooting for you


----------



## Seanm (Apr 24, 2013)

First time coming on this post and reading through I have to say wow what a fighter!. Glad to see he is making the recovery and glad to see the tree didnt kill him! Its great he got to go see the ball game, it must make his resolve to recover even stronger. My grandfather was killed dropping a tree when I was 19. He never got to meet my wife which I met the next year and my kids have only heard stories of him. It will be great for Tim and the entire family to have him around to share in making more family memories!


----------



## Jags (Apr 24, 2013)

Good news, Sean.  The human body is an amazing thing.  It takes time though. Sounds like your buddy is on his way back.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> This is the butt end of what hit him, the cutoff in the middle is what we cut off him.
> View attachment 93274
> 
> View attachment 93275


 
If you have to use a latter, its better to walk away why you can.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 24, 2013)

Good to hear he is coming along well. No doubt he still has a long row to hoe but at least he is moving again. We wish him the best.


----------



## osagebow (Apr 24, 2013)

Didn't see that  this had happened - good to see your friend is on the road back, and I wish him the best.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 24, 2013)

Just saw this for the first time. Wow! What a horrible day. Good to hear he is on the mend.


----------



## thinktwicez71 (Apr 24, 2013)

wow that is horrible , glad your friend is getting better.  Thoughts and Prayers !


----------



## Locust Post (Apr 24, 2013)

I wonder how that all worked out Swag. Sounds like prayers answered and hope he keeps getting stronger.


----------



## swagler85 (Apr 25, 2013)

Its truly a miracle how well he is doing, I still cringe every time that picture flashes in my head.


----------



## swagler85 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well we had the benefit dinner tonight. Amazing turnout we had 800 people show up for the dinner. Has a great night and a lot of support for Tim there.


----------



## Locust Post (Apr 27, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> Well we had the benefit dinner tonight. Amazing turnout we had 800 people show up for the dinner. Has a great night and a lot of support for Tim there.


 
Wonderful Swag. Glad for a good turnout. Where was it held ? You may have mentioned I don't remember.


----------



## swagler85 (Apr 28, 2013)

Had it here in Hartville OH


----------



## Locust Post (Apr 28, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> Had it here in Hartville OH


 
Yes I knew it was probably up in that neck of the woods just wondered where specifically.


----------

